# Do you let buyers into your home?



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm starting to get people asking to come in an use my amp to make sure a thing works before purchase. Obviously, I understand the need to make sure you aren't buying a dud, but I'm not sure I want someone in my home for the sake of selling an Epiphone etc. 

What are you doing when selling? Are you having people come in? Did you do something different before COVID? 

I'm tempted to set up an amp on the driveway.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

My home? Absolutely not. The front porch or the garage? Sure if I got a regular guy vibe. Otherwise, buyer’s responsibility to bring what he needs to assess at a neutral, public, surveilled place generally during daylight hours.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I have them in my shop which is detached from my home. Only if I have a good vibe from our interactions, otherwise it's Tim's parking lot.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

DeeTee said:


> I'm starting to get people asking to come in an use my amp to make sure a thing works before purchase. Obviously, I understand the need to make sure you aren't buying a dud, but I'm not sure I want someone in my home for the sake of selling an Epiphone etc.
> 
> What are you doing when selling? Are you having people come in? Did you do something different before COVID?
> 
> I'm tempted to set up an amp on the driveway.


um I say that would depend on wherever they come from . I’d definitely recommend both parties having mask a dish for the cash . I’ve done mostly done curb side pickups ever even before Covid


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Yes,Come on in😈


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

We have a covered deck at the side of the house which I've wired up and I tell folks they can plug in out there to test things out. I generally limit their visit to 15 mins or so, which is a reasonable amount of time to make up your mind IMO. I always have a small amp on hand but encourage folks to bring their own, since that's the one they'll be plugging into after they leave.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

That being said my place is different there’s staff during the day and I normally get some else to come with me that can help if something went wrong. I also like doing deals in public places in front of places,people or cameras and get a signed bill of sales if possible to save your ass if the come back lol


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

No. I've had a lot of people asking to come over to test stuff out, but I tell them that we can meet at a mutual location.
Usually a Tims, but I've met others at a mall parking lot as him and his wife were doing some shopping at the time.

I have too much gear here for people to scope out during a "test". Not that I don't trust anyone, but I just keep everyone out.

I tell the buyer, that if there's a problem, I'll take the item back. I've never has an issue that way.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I was ready to move an amp (Brown Note D'Lite Dumble clone) a while ago but held off given the prevailing 'environment' as no way anyone is coming inside my place to test play it. Now that the weather is turning (monsoons today), I'm not sure about parking lot or front porch demos either... 
Looks like I'll hold on to it till next year now...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Edit. Wrong thread.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I just sold my Epi acoustic/electric. I had the garage door open when he got here, and a little powered monitor to test the electronics. He didn’t seem bothered to. Gave it the once over, handed the cash and out. 
Garage is OK, inside? No.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

No

It rubs the lotion on its skin…..
Or else it gets the hose again

right Precious?


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I will not let any potential buyer into my home. No exceptions. The last time I did that was around 2015. I hid most of my guitars on the other side of the basement and the transaction went off without a hitch.

Now, I'll meet a buyer or seller in a safe place-like a police parking lot-in daylight hours only. I recently sold a vintage Rogers drumset to a guy from upstate NY. We agreed to meet in the Scranton, Pennsylvania police parking lot. I got there first and told the cop at the desk what I was doing so he knew. The buyer arrived on time and we did the deal in ten minutes and he left happily, and so did I, with money in my pocket.

On the other hand, I've had craigslist (our version of your Kijiji) "buyers" stand me up. It happened again two weeks ago. I hate having my time wasted by idiots. I've also had scam artists trying to arrange a meeting with a "friend" in remote areas. I'm wise to their tricks.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

sulphur said:


> No. I've had a lot of people asking to come over to test stuff out, but I tell them that we can meet at a mutual location.
> Usually a Tims, but I've met others at a mall parking lot as him and his wife were doing some shopping at the time.
> 
> I have too much gear here for people to scope out during a "test". Not that I don't trust anyone, but I just keep everyone out.
> ...


Same. Last few years I've been public meet mostly. However there have been a few cases where if it's something that needs to be demoed like a guitar or amp, I'll do it outside in my detached garage.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Garage. I try to keep the garage door closed. I like my neighbours. They may not like your playing.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I meet up at the mcd's nearby, only one deal in the last few years was at my place and it was a former coworker.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Usually the foyer, but sometimes I do, if I get a cool vibe, or if it is a pinball game or something like that, pretty much have no choice.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It's not just the issue of the gear around here that I wouldn't want to move for a test pilot, amps for example,
I had several items for sale at the same time which any buyer is free to check out.

So, even if they're not in the room while testing, they'd know that that other gear is here.
That's why for me, it's just better off to meet somewhere else altogether and they don't know where I live.


----------



## Jackvulcan9000 (Sep 4, 2021)

It might be worth investing in a small battery powered amp (eg. Blackstar FLY3) if you sell often. Throw that, a cable, a camping stool, and a few picks it in the trunk and you're a mobile guitar shop.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

No way I’m letting anyone in.

I traded an amp recently at L7M rather than deal with buyers. I might have got 100 more privately but I ended getting a good amp on the trade and it alwent off quick with no aggro so worth the 100.

I have another amp that I’m thinking about selling; also have a generator in the back of my truck so could use that to power the amp for anyone wanting to try it. Have a Fly 3 could be used to try guitars.

Or could trade that amp towards a Street Cube 50 but no one has those in stock right now. In fact no one has much of anything in stock right now.

Toronto is a shithole; nuthin but cop cars and sirens since I got home and I live in what is supposed to be a secure area. Also have too much gear laying around and putting it away is a pain. 

Briefly considered rounding up a whole bunch of stuff and trading it at LM for one whacking good Les Paul custom shop or something like that.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Wardo said:


> Briefly considered rounding up a whole bunch of stuff and trading it at LM for one whacking good Les Paul custom shop or something like that.


I like your thinking there...


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Yep all the time. Lots of cool dudes.

if I get a weirdo once in a while I push it more to porch front entrance type stuff.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I’d honestly snuggle with anyone I’ve ever met from the forum or kijiji if they let me.

I’m an affectionate guy. My biggest issue is when people leave and I miss them.


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

DeeTee said:


> I'm starting to get people asking to come in an use my amp to make sure a thing works before purchase. Obviously, I understand the need to make sure you aren't buying a dud, but I'm not sure I want someone in my home for the sake of selling an Epiphone etc.
> 
> What are you doing when selling? Are you having people come in? Did you do something different before COVID?
> 
> I'm tempted to set up an amp on the driveway.


I last used my garage to let a guy check out an amp.
For smaller items like pedals, I meet at the local plaza.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

DeeTee said:


> I'm starting to get people asking to come in an use my amp to make sure a thing works before purchase. Obviously, I understand the need to make sure you aren't buying a dud, but I'm not sure I want someone in my home for the sake of selling an Epiphone etc.
> 
> What are you doing when selling? Are you having people come in? Did you do something different before COVID?
> 
> I'm tempted to set up an amp on the driveway.


Sure, as long I don't get any bad vibes. I'll set the amp up in the front hall. No biggie.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I don't let people in, but I tend to not to sell anything either. So I haven't had anyone here buying a guitar in about 4 years.

I bought a guitar 5 years ago from a guy with a very nice house and guitars all over the walls. He let me right in without a pause.
After paying and leaving I realized I could never do that, but I also noticed the ADT signs all over the front of the house, and the cameras.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

sulphur said:


> I have too much gear here for people to scope out during a "test". Not that I don't trust anyone, but I just keep everyone out.


This is exactly my worry. I'm at the point now where I have stuff worth stealing! It's funny, I'd happily let anyone off this forum in, but someone from Kijiji is right out. And yet, signing up here only takes a minute. Logical, eh?


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I have a detached garage where I'm happy to set up some gear for someone to test out (if the initial messaging seems normal). I set up an amp in there over the weekend for a sale and it was a good transaction.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome to my woodchipper in the basement,
Any time of year
You can find it here

I have doors to let them in but
They can never leave


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I have a large porch that I can set up anything. I did let a few people in 5 or 6 years ago in the upstairs living room, not much stuff there. Would never bring anyone down in my basement or studio.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Nope. Especially with COVID.
ill bring out a cheap 15w amp onto my porch if they want to test it or whatever, but I’m not offering a Guitar Center experience.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

Personally, if its someone I know/trust, sure. Otherwise, no. What do you stand to gain? Other options with less potential risk to you/your family/your possessions exist.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

I have recently, couple of cool guys, have kept in touch since their purchases. Had not done that since COVID started until the last month or so. Used the McDonald's parking lot.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I personally would never buy say a $1000 instrument from someone who doesn't want me to know where they live. Seems sketchy.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

DrumBob said:


> I will not let any potential buyer into my home. No exceptions. The last time I did that was around 2015. I hid most of my guitars on the other side of the basement and the transaction went off without a hitch.
> 
> Now, I'll meet a buyer or seller in a safe place-like a police parking lot-in daylight hours only. I recently sold a vintage Rogers drumset to a guy from upstate NY. We agreed to meet in the Scranton, Pennsylvania police parking lot. I got there first and told the cop at the desk what I was doing so he knew. The buyer arrived on time and we did the deal in ten minutes and he left happily, and so did I, with money in my pocket.
> 
> On the other hand, I've had craigslist (our version of your Kijiji) "buyers" stand me up. It happened again two weeks ago. I hate having my time wasted by idiots. I've also had scam artists trying to arrange a meeting with a "friend" in remote areas. I'm wise to their tricks.


We are able to call "no shows" here in Canada "Kijidiots". The best I can come up with for Craigslist "no shows" is "Craigslistdicks". Give it a try next to you get a "no show"


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Wardo said:


> No way I’m letting anyone in.
> 
> Briefly considered rounding up a whole bunch of stuff and trading it at LM for one whacking good Les Paul custom shop or something like that.


I did that a few years ago. I didn't get Les Paul Custom Shop money but I did get a really nice used Epiphone Coastline S12 Cedar 12 string and left with $35 cash. I wonder if anyone else has ever left Long & McQuade with cash in their pocket.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Guncho said:


> I personally would never buy say a $1000 instrument from someone who doesn't want me to know where they live. Seems sketchy.


There are a number of valid reasons (already outlined) why others wouldn't let someone in their home or want them to know where they live, including: not knowing them, not trusting them, and/or simply not liking them. Similarly then, if someone seems "sketchy" as a buyer, they're likely not welcome to any details of the seller's personal life...regardless of what they intend to spend.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

I prefer to take anything I want to sell to a local music store and have them sell it on consignment. Not as lucrative but having had a break in shortly after showing an item in my home I don't feel safe selling from home directly anymore.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm pretty selective about who steps through my doors and anyone who does would be aware that they are on multiple cameras.

But the idea of having some stranger in my office or guitar cave........not likely.

I guess if I was selling a guitar I would set up an amp in a common area and limit the visit to that. You have to let a person try out a guitar really.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I let any buyer in. I've never been afraid, and never will. When I've purchased gear I've had people have me try it on the porch, in garage, where ever and I'm cool with that. When I buy something I usually only need 5 minutes to verify function. Through this pandemic most people that have come to the house only come to the door for pickup. I'm fine with them coming in to the music room to try something but most are nervous about covid. Thats better for me as it is a quicker deal but if they wanted to come in and try the item I have no issues with that.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It depends. Forum members, friends and acquaintances, yes. Strangers, no. In my last flurry of downsizing, most were either met at my front doorstep or my back/side patio. In every case my dogs bark, making their rather formidable presence known, and I don't know if it has any affect other than to reassure me.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

I used to let people into my living room to try the guitar that they wanted to buy. I'd supply a small amp. However, since the pandemic began, it has been the garage only. I feel that the person spending their hard earned money should be able to try the guitar. Besides, they can't come back and say that it doesn't work or there is some other issue. I still want the buyer to be satisfied with the purchase when they leave with it!


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I have done parking lots and let people into my home. Now, with young, unvaccinated kids, buyers stay outside. Heck I won't go into someone's house these days.

I am planning some sales in the next couple of weeks just so it isn't too cold for the guitars outside. I'll plug in my Bandit on the front porch if need be, but I am not going further than that.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Most of the people I end up dealing with on Kijiji are people who are forum members , Y’all are welcome.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Front step or garage if the item is too cumbersome for me to want to transport it around. It's mostly just basic security steps. It's not a far leap to assume that someone selling decent music gear might have other desirable stuff on their home, I'm certainly not letting them in to have a look around.

I currently have an amp up on Kijiji, the guy asked for a picture of the back. When I asked what specifically he wanted so I wouldn't have to take a bunch of pictures. He wanted the serial number. I found this odd and asked why he'd be asking for that specifically. Unsurprisingly he never responded.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Kijiji sales, no. I'll meet up in a public lot or something. 

GC members who I've chatted with for a while, or with long standing members? Sure. Y'all are welcome to come chat gear and test out some stuff (despite my girlfriend convinced this is how I end up murdered).


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Never in my actual studio... downstairs in the lower level, where I don't have valuables, etc. They can try out stuff there, but if they want to try a pedal or guitar, they have to bring their own amp (I have amps with a load box, but no cabs).


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I used to before Covid. 

You can just bring a small amp outside/run an extension cord for power if you have to. This is exactly what Peavey Bandits are for.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

Stephenlouis said:


> Usually the foyer, but sometimes I do, if I get a cool vibe, or if it is a pinball game or something like that, pretty much have no choice.


pretty much common sense .. if it's a large item they have to enter..if you're too scared call up 10 of your high-school football team buddies ... I've always let people in, operating under the assumption that 99% of people are normal and not Charles Manson like psychotic killers .. it's worked so far .. off course hid all the Rolex watches and Tiffany diamond rings beforehand ... no use in tempting fate, out of sight is out of mind


----------



## Dove37 (Jan 21, 2018)

Parking area or lobby of police station.
Boost box for amp power.
Vox DA 5 for guitars

Etrans only

Easy.Peasy..


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

tdotrob said:


> Yep all the time. Lots of cool dudes.
> 
> if I get a weirdo once in a while I push it more to porch front entrance type stuff.


To be honest, most musicians that I've met on Kijiji are pretty cool. If I get a good vibe, then I have no problem letting them in. I usually keep an amp in the living room, so it's pretty easy.

With Covid it's different. It's porch deals or a mutually convenient location.

Funny thing is: I've also had people show up with a buddy or girlfriend for the same reason that people are reluctant to let people into their house. So, I tend to think it works both ways.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I bought a YBA1 a few months back and walked right down into this dude's dark, small, cramped, unfinished man cave basement without a single thought of fear. Like a mouse to cheese I guess...
I walked out alive, with the amp.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, all I have to say is if you ain't selling anything--don't let buyers into your house.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I’ve done mostly meet-ups or my garage for my recent sales. When I lived in an apartment, I did a few living room deals, but mostly it was in the building lobby.


----------



## Jackvulcan9000 (Sep 4, 2021)

Condo lobbies are useful here.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I met in a guy's garage with the door open to do a trade yesterday. He had an amp plugged in ready to go for testing. Worked fine.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I don’t sell my stuff. So I don’t have any problems. What I am more concerned with is auditioning ppl when I get my studio built next year. There will be stuff all over. I am looking for a used drum kit and maybe a used amp. I have some stuff that I know ppl would love to steal.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Lola said:


> I don’t sell my stuff. So I don’t have any problems. What I am more concerned with is auditioning ppl when I get my studio built next year. There will be stuff all over. I am looking for a used drum kit and maybe a used amp. I have some stuff that I know ppl would love to steal.


Get a security system and make the cameras visible. It's a great deterrent. An 8 camera 4K system was on sale at Costco for around $400 last month. I looked but didn't see it there now. I bought an 8 camera system on sale at Canada Computers for $160 a few years ago. Not a bad system but it only shows remotely online with Windows explorer. I was able to use Team Viewer to access it remotely on my phone. But that's not really convenient.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

player99 said:


> Get a security system and make the cameras visible. It's a great deterrent. An 8 camera 4K system was on sale at Costco for around $400 last month. I looked but didn't see it there now. I bought an 8 camera system on sale at Canada Computers for $160 a few years ago. Not a bad system but it only shows remotely online with Windows explorer. I was able to use Team Viewer to access it remotely on my phone. But that's not really convenient.


I did that when I was travelling a lot and have upgraded the cameras and DVR since then. There are also very bright motion sensor security lights all over the property.

I also posted a few signs. Nothing is 100% protection, but my thoughts are to just try and NOT be the soft target in the area. Why risk screwing with my property when there's a really nice place across the street with less security?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

$159 for an 8 camera system is ridiculously cheap. Even $400 is cheap cheap for a 4K system. Spend a few bucks to get a system that is well designed and connects to the web easily and stable.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah these HD and UHD systems are NOT the grainy surveilance CCTV cameras of yesteryear.

They work day and night and the images are super clear. Mine are all hard wired.

To get back on topic, I don't buy and sell enough to really have a system. If it was somebody I knew or a forum member I had some experience with, sure, you're welcome.

Strangers from Kijiji? No.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Latest addition to our family...a very loyal breed and top-notch security system, first glimpse and they'll think twice about ripping you off:


----------

